
Fever to Tell: Interactive Storytelling and Philly's Yellow Fever Outbreak (2014) - benbreen
http://theappendix.net/issues/2014/4/fever-to-tell-interactive-storytelling-online-and-philadelphias-yellow-fever-outbreak
======
brudgers
The interactive version: [https://theappendix.net/special/the-
fever/](https://theappendix.net/special/the-fever/)

